# Need For Speed wird in Zukunft von Criterion Games entwickelt



## Flexsist (13. Februar 2020)

Laut mehreren Berichten sollen zukünftige Need for Speed Titel, wie einst NFS Hot Pursuit und NFS Most Wanted (2012), wieder bei Criterion Games entwickelt werden.
Ghost Games wird wieder zu  EA Gothenburg und soll sich um die technische Unterstützung für laufende EA Projekt kümmern.
Ein Großteil des Ghost Games Creative Teams soll laut EA   dabei mit zu Criterion Games gehen. 
Für 30 weitere Ghost Games Mitarbeiter, deren Jobs aktuell gefährdet sein sollen, versucht EA nach eigenen Angaben andere Aufgaben im Unternehmen zu finden.

MfG

Quellen: gamesindustry.biz ; thenobeds.com


----------



## Chief Pontiac (13. Februar 2020)

Serien-Reboot #27.


----------



## Flexsist (13. Februar 2020)

Zum PCGH Artikel


----------

